# Jackson Coosa HD vs Cuda HD



## Jrob4989 (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm getting ready to purchase one of the kayaks but I am torn between the two. I'm looking for more of an all around boat which leans me toward the Cuda but the lower weight and shorter boat LAN me toward the Coosa. Unfortunately I don't have a opportunity to go paddle either so if any of you have paddled both and have any input it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 16, 2017)

Drive up to the Outside World in Dawsonville and they'll put them both in the pool for you.  You can't really paddle them far, but you can get a feel for them.  

Over a couple of trips I had them put 5 or 6 yaks in the pool for me.  Amazing how different they all felt.  I ended up with a Coosa HD


----------



## Strvmmer (Mar 16, 2017)

I've owned both. Had a Cuda 14 and now a coosa hd. I loved the cuda on flatwater, but on rivers it was a different story. Just too long and not agile enough. As for the coosa hd I love it on rivers, but at times feel like I'm paddling a barge on flat water. Also I find the coosa hd harder to load due to its shorter length.


----------



## Jrob4989 (Mar 16, 2017)

leoparddog said:


> Drive up to the Outside World in Dawsonville and they'll put them both in the pool for you.  You can't really paddle them far, but you can get a feel for them.
> 
> Over a couple of trips I had them put 5 or 6 yaks in the pool for me.  Amazing how different they all felt.  I ended up with a Coosa HD


 Thanks for the info, I'll definitely try my best to get down there before making my decision.


----------



## Jrob4989 (Mar 16, 2017)

Strvmmer said:


> I've owned both. Had a Cuda 14 and now a coosa hd. I loved the cuda on flatwater, but on rivers it was a different story. Just too long and not agile enough. As for the coosa hd I love it on rivers, but at times feel like I'm paddling a barge on flat water. Also I find the coosa hd harder to load due to its shorter length.


From what little info I've been able to gather it seems like the Cuda HD has been made a little wider and comes in a little longer than the Cuda 12 so my thoughts are it should be the best suited kayak for all conditions but I just can't find a ton of info on it to help make my decision.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 17, 2017)

You could check and see if they have the models your interested in for demo,rent each one for the day and put them thru the paces,no way you can tell what suits you best by sitting in a pool.At outside world your demo rental fees will go towards your purchase.http://outsidegeorgia.com/rent/


----------



## FERAL ONE (Mar 17, 2017)

my son has a Cuda HD and i have not been in it yet. i loved the Coosa HD though, i never felt like it was any issue to paddle if the seat was trimmed correctly. i have put up to 17 miles in a day on mine.


----------



## Jrob4989 (Mar 17, 2017)

FERAL ONE said:


> my son has a Cuda HD and i have not been in it yet. i loved the Coosa HD though, i never felt like it was any issue to paddle if the seat was trimmed correctly. i have put up to 17 miles in a day on mine.


How does the Coosa do in smaller ponds and lakes?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Mar 20, 2017)

it was a great flat water boat as well as moving water. just trim the seat forward when you are in flat water and back when it is in moving water for maneuverability. i didn't find anywhere that i found myself outgunned in the HD!


----------

